# Telefon z Symbianem

## nostromo2

Witam, od jakiegos czasu zastanawiam sie nad wymiana starego juz i wysluzonego telefonu GSM, i pomyslalem ze skorzystam z rad szanownych kolegow:)

Drazac temat natrafilem na dosc ladny telefon Nokia E50, oraz dosc podzielone komentarze. Tak wiec Drodzy forumowisze czy moze ktos z Was mial przyjemnosc uzytkowac w/w terminal ? Czy wogole warto brac telefon z symbianem ? i czy e50 bedzie dobrym wyborem, czy moze lepiej wybrac cos innego? ( tylko nokia ) Niechcial bym zakupic taki smartfon a pozniej sie rozczarowac. 

Zalaczam opis, ktory znalazlem:

```

http://www.symbianos.pl/Artyku%B3y/Testy_sprz%EAtu/Nokia_E50_-_niewielkie_urz%B1dzenie_dla_biznesmana/

```

Telefon ma do dyspozycji 32 MB RAM oraz  procesor :

```

32-bit RISC ARM9

```

A Moze polecacie cos podobnego lub calkiem innego ?

Tak wiec prosze o porade.

Pozdrawiam

nostromo2

----------

## no4b

Również szukałem telefonu z Symbianem w rozsądnej cenie i od 3 dni jestem posiadaczem właśnie Nokii E50. Jestem bardzo zadowolony. Jak na telefon z Symbianem to jest niewielki (cienki i wąski), lekki i nie muli (choć niektórzy twierdzą, że wręcz przeciwnie... może to kwestia wersji firmware). Powszechne jest narzekanie na małe litery, w zasadzie dla mnie są one bardzo dobre, kwestia gustu. Nieprawdą jest, że nie da się tego zmienić, spotkałem co najmniej 2 opisy jak sobie z tym poradzić.

Ja mogę go tylko polecić.

----------

## Belliash

a moze Nokia N73?

----------

## Raku

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> a moze Nokia N73?

 

też się na nią przymierzam  :Smile: )

z tego co czytałem, to dość dobry telefon, choć szkoda że ma joystick, a nie 4-przyciskową nawigację jak N70.

A gdyby N80 miało lepszą baterię, to byłby moim faworytem (ma obsługę WLAN)

----------

## canis_lupus

Spróbujcie Nokią odebrać MMS'am z dołączonym WAVem, lub z tekstem powyzej 10k znaków...

----------

## nostromo2

N73 to dla mnie za drogie rozwiazanie:)

Sklaniam sie bardziej przy E50, tak bardziej econo.

Jak kolega  Bodhisattva mowi ze ze stabilnoscia moze byc.

N70 jest ok tylko taki troche "duzy"

Kolego canis_lupus, dla czego sie nie da ? Chodzi Ci o Symbiana ? Czy ogolnie o telefony produkowane przez Nokie ?

PS. Ja zawsze jakos tak za Nokia bylem, nawet mam karte czlakowska Klubu Nokia   :Cool:  .

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Redhot

Ja osobiście polecam Nokię E61, Mam ją od ponad roku i bardzo dobrze się sprawuje. Może jest i trochę duża, ale ma klawiaturę QWERTY, WLAN, jest nawet putty pod Symbiana, więc jest na prawdę fajna zabawa przez ssh  :Smile: 

Wkrótce ma być dostępny E61i, następca i nie wiem czy się na niego nie skuszę lub już poczekam i zmienię na jakiegoś PDA.

----------

## canis_lupus

Chodzi ogólnie o telefony noki. Dlaczego tak jest? Nie pytajcie...

----------

## Carnivorous

A ja jestem zadowolnym posiadaczem Nokii N93 od 6 m-cy i nie mogę o niej nic negatywnego powiedzieć. Spełnia wszystkie moje oczekiwania i ma fajną klapkę, którą można tak ustawić że przypomina laptopa  :Razz:  Może i jest duża i ciężka, ale ma przynajmniej kawałek wyświetlacza i klawisze do których nie trzeba mieć odpowiednich paznokci ;]

----------

## canis_lupus

A moze SE p910i? Sam się do takowego przymierzam....

----------

## Zwierzak

A dlaczego by nie telefon z Windows Mobile? Sam system w wersji miniaturowanej da się znieść, a wybór telefonuów jest całkiem spory i są znacznie lepiej dopasowane, łatwiej jest znaleźć coś pasującego.

----------

## magnum_pl

Miałem telefon z symbianem (p910) miałem palmtopa z windows mobile a teraz mam motke A780 z LINUXEM i jak na razie jestem zadowolony. Sama w sobie ma wszystko co potrzeba, do tego troche można zainstalowac. Pamięć 48mb procek intela arm 400mhz. Niestety ten telefon nie jest dostępny u naszych operatorów.

----------

## Raku

jeśli chodzi o p910 - to troche stary juz model (ma chyba symbiana 7.0 jeszcze).

nowszy to p990 - myślałem o nim, bo fajny, ale czytałem mnóstwo opinii o tym, że się bydlę często wiesza. Czy ktoś może to potwierdzić?

a tak btw - mój nowy kandydat do kupna to SE m600i - nie ma aparatu i kamery (z których i tak nie korzystam), ale ma ładny wygląd, symbiana 9.1 i dotykowy ekran.

----------

## canis_lupus

990i jak dla mnie ma za mały ekran. 9101 jest w sam raz, szczególnie biorąc pod uwagę to że na razie siedzę na nokii 6310i (BTW IMHO jeden z najlepszych modeli nokii).

----------

## Poe

w październiku będe miał możliwosc wymiany aparatu, mam nadzieje, ze zaproponują mi E50, wątpie, zeby zaproponowali jakies z serii N* (a nawet jesli, to w cholernych cenach). telefon w Plusie, choc rachunki sa dosc wysokie  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> 990i jak dla mnie ma za mały ekran.

 

większy niz n70 oraz n73 (przynajmniej wg gsmarena.com)

 *Quote:*   

> 9101 jest w sam raz, szczególnie biorąc pod uwagę to że na razie siedzę na nokii 6310i (BTW IMHO jeden z najlepszych modeli nokii).

 

ale 910 to symbian 7.0

ja wole coś nowszego i prawie się zdecydowałem na p990i  :Smile: 

jakby ktoś mi chciał odradzić, niech się śpieszy.

----------

## 13Homer

 *Poe wrote:*   

> w październiku będe miał możliwosc wymiany aparatu, mam nadzieje, ze zaproponują mi E50, wątpie, zeby zaproponowali jakies z serii N* (a nawet jesli, to w cholernych cenach). telefon w Plusie, choc rachunki sa dosc wysokie ;)

 

Ja dostałem kilka tygodni temu tego typu ofertę, za Nokię E50 chcą 499 zł brutto. Moje rachunki ostatnio to 50-100 zł (wcześniej raczej 30 zł), taryfa Kubali 25 (zawsze biorę najmniejszą), przy wyborze wyższej taryfy (40) za E500 cena spada do 399 zł brutto.

EDIT::

Jak chcesz, to mogę Ci podesłać tę ofertę.

----------

## Redhot

 *Quote:*   

> że się bydlę często wiesza. Czy ktoś może to potwierdzić? 

 

Mój tata ma 990. Zero problemów, nic się nie wiesza. Przy aktualizacji softu ładnie się robi backup, a po updacie się wgrywa i wszystko chodzi.

Jedyny zonk jest z magnezem, jak przejedziesz po lewej części telefonu przy wyświetlaczu to się klawiatura odblokowuje  :Very Happy: 

Tata zauważył to jak kupił sobie taki futerał skórzany, zapięcie jest na magnez, teraz wkłada na odwrót i jest git, tylko

nie pasują wtedy dziurki na przyciski.

PS. Może to "wiesza się" polega na tym, że się długo włącza albo że co jakiś czas trzeba restartować telefon. Każdy telefon

z Symbianem tak ma  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

 *Redhot wrote:*   

> Mój tata ma 990.

 

możesz mi powiedzieć, jak długo trzyma mu bateria?

----------

## Belliash

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *Redhot wrote:*   Mój tata ma 990. 
> 
> możesz mi powiedzieć, jak długo trzyma mu bateria?

 

moge Ci powiedziec jak dlugo trzyma w N73  :Wink:   :Razz: 

----------

## Raku

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> moge Ci powiedziec jak dlugo trzyma w N73  

 

to wiem, bo kolega niedawno kupił wersję ME. Też miałem ją kupować, ale mi się wygląd nie podoba.

Moi  kandydaci na zakup to (w kolejności):

p990i

m600

n70

n73

----------

## Belliash

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *Morpheouss wrote:*   moge Ci powiedziec jak dlugo trzyma w N73   
> 
> to wiem, bo kolega niedawno kupił wersję ME. Też miałem ją kupować, ale mi się wygląd nie podoba.
> 
> Moi  kandydaci na zakup to (w kolejności):
> ...

 

nie oplaca sie ME.

kupujesz zwykla + zmieniasz Product Code + Nokia Software Updater = flashujesz soft od ME.

a te telefony tylko softem sie roznia...

poza tym ME to ciekawe odtwarzacz ktory z tego co wiem zostal zaimplementowany w najnowszym sofcie do zwyklej N73  :Wink: 

wiec jak nie widac roznicy to po co przeplacac?  :Smile: 

----------

## mbar

Ja się zdecyduję na N73 ME -- bo ma kartę 2 GB w zestawie  :Wink: 

Rozważałem także SE W950i, ma 4 GB wewnętrznej pamięci i jest dużo tańszy od N73 (poza tym od dawna preferuję SE nad Nokie, więc zakup N73 będzie dla mnie "bolesny"), ale niestety Symbian w SE to jakaś odmiana UIQ, do której jest mniej oprogramowania niż do S60.

----------

## Belliash

 *mbar wrote:*   

> Ja się zdecyduję na N73 ME -- bo ma kartę 2 GB w zestawie 
> 
> Rozważałem także SE W950i, ma 4 GB wewnętrznej pamięci i jest dużo tańszy od N73 (poza tym od dawna preferuję SE nad Nokie, więc zakup N73 będzie dla mnie "bolesny"), ale niestety Symbian w SE to jakaś odmiana UIQ, do której jest mniej oprogramowania niż do S60.

 

taka karte pamieci kupisz za 80zl  :Wink: 

oplaca sie przeplacac?

----------

## Redhot

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *Redhot wrote:*   Mój tata ma 990. 
> 
> możesz mi powiedzieć, jak długo trzyma mu bateria?

 

Przy normalnym użytkowaniu, praktycznie cały czas rozmowy, sms i inne to tak półtora dnia  :Wink: 

----------

## mbar

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> oplaca sie przeplacac?

 

całość będzie mnie kosztować 1220 zł, więc bez przesady  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   w październiku będe miał możliwosc wymiany aparatu, mam nadzieje, ze zaproponują mi E50, wątpie, zeby zaproponowali jakies z serii N* (a nawet jesli, to w cholernych cenach). telefon w Plusie, choc rachunki sa dosc wysokie  
> 
> Ja dostałem kilka tygodni temu tego typu ofertę, za Nokię E50 chcą 499 zł brutto. Moje rachunki ostatnio to 50-100 zł (wcześniej raczej 30 zł), taryfa Kubali 25 (zawsze biorę najmniejszą), przy wyborze wyższej taryfy (40) za E500 cena spada do 399 zł brutto.
> 
> EDIT::
> ...

 

możesz podesłać. u mnie rachunki to zakres 60-200zl + pare wyzszych + abonament ~40zl. do taty dzwonili wczoraj z oferta z plusa, ze maja jakies nokie dla niego, bo on ma na firme, ale byl w samochodzie i powiedzal, zeby mu na maila przyslali tą oferte. jak sie okaże, ze będą jakies sensowne telefony, to spróbuje zrobić 'myk' by miec nowy telefon a mojego aktualnego siemensa wywalić w pizdu....

----------

## nostromo2

Jednak zakupilem okazyjnie Nokie N70, niestety z orange menu. Nic jednak nie stoi na przeszkodzie , oprocz gwarancji, aby zmienic softa  :Smile:  Jak narazie jest wporzadku. I tu do posiadaczy: jakies cenne rady ?

----------

## no4b

Zmienić telefon na model z symbianem 9.1? ;)

----------

## nostromo2

Hehe  :Smile:  No raczej juz moje fundusze nie pozwola na zakup drugiego urzadzenia, chodz przyznam ze chcialem ta E50-tke, ale mialem N70 naprawde okazje wiec raczej jakis czas pozostanie  :Smile:  tak wiec rady tylko dla symbiana 2rd  :Very Happy:  Choc 3rd kusi kusi...

----------

## Poe

w środe będe miał nokię E50, takze pochwalę się z pierwszych momentów uzytkowania. dopiero w srode, bo dopiero w srode Plus mi ja przysle. juz nie moge sie doczekac  :Smile: 

----------

## joker

ja od jakiegos czasu jestem posiadaczem SE M600i, polecam, to taki maly komputer  :Smile: 

nie wyobrazam sobie wracac do zwyklego telefonu

----------

## Redhot

A ja od 1,5 miesiąca mam P990i  :Smile: 

Nie wyobrażam sobie powrotu do E61... ahhh ten dotykowy ekran ^^

----------

## manwe_

Ja póki co N73, simplus ma bardzo fajne pakiety 20MB / mc za 5 zł i 50 MB za 10 zł z naliczaniem co do bajta [najważniejsze imho]. Opera, putty, mail, jabber, rss... cholernie uzależnienie od netu  :Wink:  Ale koło stycznia pewnie Neo1973 + OpenMoko, ahhh co to będzie  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## 13Homer

Możecie mi zdradzić co jest takiego magicznego w Symbianie? Niedawno musiałem zmienić telefon i zdecydowałem się na SE W710i (nie było już Z710i), głównie z powodu deklarowanej żywotności baterii (350/10 h).

----------

## BeteNoire

Manwe_, łatwo nieświadome przekroczyć ten pakiet, a potem już leci po standardowej stawce, straciłem już tak "parę" zł  :Wink: 

Co do wspominanej kilkukrotnie E50 - to jest całkiem przyjemny telefon. Może służyć jako pendrive, empetrójnik, aparat, organizer, modem EDGE. No i ta wolność instalacji aplikacji  :Smile: 

Ale co w nim kuleje:

- krótki czas baterii - 3 dni, przy używaniu jako modemu USB drastycznie spada i potrafi się wyładować przez noc, kiedy zostawi się podłączony do kabla

- brak współpracy z blututkiem pod Linuksem - kompletnie nic się nie da zrobić (przynajmniej mi się nie udało), kbluetooth nie działa, obexfs też nie...

- nie działa ani z gnokii ani z gammu

- fatalnej jakości zdjęcia robione przy nawet drobnym ubytku światła w otoczeniu. Trzeba włączać tryb nocny, żeby zrobić w miarę ładne zdjęcie, ale tu trzeba mocniej trzymać fona, bo jak wiadomo w tym trybie aparat jest czulszy na ruchy

- bywa, że rzuca dziwnymi błędami (prawie jak Blindows :] )

Ciekaw jestem jak wygląda krytyka innych wymienionych telefonów, bo wiadomo, że nic idealnego nie ma...

----------

## Maf

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Manwe_, łatwo nieświadome przekroczyć ten pakiet, a potem już leci po standardowej stawce, straciłem już tak "parę" zł 
> 
> Co do wspominanej kilkukrotnie E50 - to jest całkiem przyjemny telefon. Może służyć jako pendrive, empetrójnik, aparat, organizer, modem EDGE. No i ta wolność instalacji aplikacji 
> 
> Ale co w nim kuleje:
> ...

 

Hola hola, u mnie E50 współpracuje z Linuksem przez BT właściwie bez problemów  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Może to kwestia adaptera BT. Ja mam jakiś tańszy Pentagram. Enyłej, zdradź jak to osiągnąłeś.

----------

## Poe

hm, a propos, e50 ma jakby "2 wersje". jedna, z kamerą, druga tylko z aparatem. oczywiscie ta z kamerą jest drozsza. czy to jest kwestia firmware'u czy faktycznie zamontowanego aparatu?

--

edit

a czy ktos z was nie ma jakiejs wiekszej zbednej karty microSD?

----------

## manwe_

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Manwe_, łatwo nieświadome przekroczyć ten pakiet, a potem już leci po standardowej stawce, straciłem już tak "parę" zł 

 

Nie jest duży problem raz na kilka dni sobie sprawdzić stan  :Smile: 

p.s. od małej proszę

A co do tuta, próbowałem spiąć ze swoją N73, wykrywają się z systemem OK, ale chcą od siebie pinów, a te wpisane przeze mnie nie działają. Nie miałem dużo czasu, ale będę musiał nad tym przysiąść i zacząć od nieautoryzowanego dostępu.

----------

## Poe

dostałem swoją nokijkę  :Smile:  ogolnei bardzo przyjemny telefon, choc trzeba sie przyzwyczaic... przede wszystkim ktos moglby mnie oswiecic jak zmienic chociazby dzwonek? w instrukcji jest napisane, zeby wejsc w kontakty >opcje > zmien dzwonek czy cos takiego... tyle ze u mnie nie ma czegos takiego. no  i taka trywialna rzecz jak blokada klawiatury...

poza tym, coż... jezeli chodzi o dodatki, to jest dosc ubogi. brak jakichkolwiek zdjec, tapet, brak innych themsów czy gier. rozumiem, ze to telefon raczej czysto biznesowy, ale bez przesady. miłym dodatkiem jest przejsciówka na słuchawki, dzieki ktorej mozna normalne słuchawki podłączyc. do reszty jeszcze nie doszedłem  :Wink: 

----------

## no4b

Zajrzyj na www.ownskin.com

----------

## Redhot

@Poe:

Dzwonek masz w ustawieniach profilu.

Blokada klawiatury: http://www.symbianos.pl/remository/Download/Aplikacje_S60_v3/Telefon/AutoLock_S60_v3/

----------

## Poe

tak tak, juz sobie wszystko znalazłem, dziękuję  :Smile: 

----------

